# Office on Android.



## ChrisC (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone know of a free app that allows you to read and edit Microsoft office and openoffice documents? I want to be able to edit my CV.

Thanks.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 10, 2011)

Issues of forum aside, do you not have access to a PC / laptop? Is there nowhere you could access one?

My experience of using Documents 2 Go is that it's functional as a viewer / reader, but becomes pretty grievously problematic if you want to do any hardcore editing. Or formatting. And that's for something like a tenner.

The only - only - mobile-ish programme I've come across that I'd do editing on for any kinda document that I wanted to present anywhere is Pages, on the iPad. The various paid and free competitors that I've tried fall massively short, on one front or another.

If you were thinking about just scanning / viewing documents, or doing very light on-the-move edits so's you could tart them up properly on a PC later, then something like D2G might be ok. But for editing a CV? If you want a job?  I'd be cautious about that, Chris! Very cautious.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 10, 2011)

Have to agree with quoad here. I wouldn't be editing a CV on a phone, at the very least you want to be able to see it how whoever you send it to will, on a full size screen.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 11, 2011)

*Free Office Software for Android?*

Is there anything out there that is free and will let me edit or view Microsoft Word or OpenOffice documents?

Cheers.

PS I think I might have posted this question already, but can't find it. So sorry for the double post if that's the case.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 11, 2011)

Openoffice for Android will let you view Word Documents. However it will not let you edit them.

HOLD THE FRONT PAGE:

OliveOfficePremium claims to enable editing of Microsoft documents. It is free. Apparently there is an OliveOfficeBasic which just lets you read them. I have not used either of these apps as I only just found out about them.

Here is a link to the relevant page of the Appbrain site - sadly no barcode to scan. http://www.appbrain.com/app/oliveofficepremium/com.olivephone.edit

EDITED TO ADD: I have just downloaded it and played with it a bit. I can't find out how to move from creating a title to entering the body of the text. It works with Dropbox which is a good thing. I managed to send a PDF that I had in Dropbox and it successfully went to my email via the editor. Next thing is to find out how to write stuff in the program. I also has its own thing called Olivebox which I presume it is also a cloud based storage drive.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 12, 2011)

Cheers for that. I'll look into it.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 12, 2011)

You posted it already, in nobbing and sobbing 

If this is for your CV and you actually want a job, then PLEASE use a PC if there's any way you could access one, Chris!


----------



## lobster (Jun 12, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> You posted it already, in nobbing and sobbing
> 
> If this is for your CV and you actually want a job, then PLEASE use a PC if there's any way you could access one, Chris!



I agree, there is nothing that competes to a fully featured word processor on a pc.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 12, 2011)

Cheers guys and apologies for the wrong forum. Blame Tapatalk for that.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 12, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> You posted it already, in nobbing and sobbing
> 
> If this is for your CV and you actually want a job, then PLEASE use a PC if there's any way you could access one, Chris!


 
Nobbing and sobbing. LOL. Yeah I have access to a PC. I won't be editing it on my phone.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 12, 2011)

Can it not be done via Google docs


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2011)

merged


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Can it not be done via Google docs


 
Yep but you'd need a data connection.


----------



## lobster (Oct 15, 2011)

> *LibreOffice Conference Announcements*
> 
> During the LibreOffice Conference, The Document Foundation has announced:
> 
> ...


----------

